# Replacing 2 guides- need a pointer



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I haven't done it in a while and lost my directions to a kit I got in the mail with an epoxy you mix in little measuring cups. I think I used the one of the most common brands and have all the materials but not the directions. Any thought on what brand I might look up to get their directions off the web? I used the heavy coat stuff.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

flex coat or gudebrod...they seem to be the most popular...


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Rattler, Flex Coat is the one.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

if you are looking for mixing instructions then it is just a 1 to 1 ratio of resin and hardener. if you need instructions on applying the finish the there are some ok tutorials on mud hole customs website in the rod building 101 section.
this should take you there.
http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.15/.f

Hope that helps

John


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks John, I'm sure I'll use the link and thanks again Sandcrab. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Used the flexcoat mix...it was old and mixed up with a yellowish hue. I did mix it enough to get the "marble" out. Put the guides on anyway and they dried crystal clear w/no stickiness.

But I'm going to redo the tip as it is just a tiny bit off center.


----------

